# Dump finds from two days of digging



## theonlykikki (Mar 11, 2017)

Finally got some stuff cleaned up from my last 2 visits to the dump with the 2 Roberts. Nothing real exciting probably for you professionals, but for a newbie, I am very excited!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## theonlykikki (Mar 11, 2017)

theonlykikki said:


> Finally got some stuff cleaned up from my last 2 visits to the dump with the 2 Roberts. Nothing real exciting probably for you professionals, but for a newbie, I am very excited!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Too Many Bottles (Mar 11, 2017)

nice finds !


----------



## botlguy (Mar 12, 2017)

Of collecting for 50 years makes me a "professional" O.K. but I would have enjoyed that dig. Stay with it.
Jim


----------



## sandchip (Mar 13, 2017)

Looks like a great dig to me!  Keep on keeping on!


----------



## kleinkaliber (Mar 13, 2017)

Nothing wrong with that at all. That is a really fun age of dump to dig as you have a good chance at finding embossed local bottles. Keep at it!


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Mar 15, 2017)

very nice


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey, that's a great dig for anybody. Glad to see the newbies getting interested. Thanks for the post


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 18, 2017)

That's a pretty impressive haul.


----------

